# My tank.



## David Ca1226 (Aug 21, 2011)

Ok, I am not a hard-core fish raiser
. However, I would love some tips on my new tank. Here are the details. Size is one gallon. I have a ghost shrimp and a guppy in there. I also have a place for the shrimp to hide. I fred them a flake of tropical food every day, and change the water every two days or so. I have had other ghost shrimp, and they died.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

1 gallon is pretty small! I'd suggest getting a bigger tank. 5 gallons would be better. It could stress the guppy.


----------



## Amelia26 (Aug 6, 2011)

i agree. that maybe why ur shrimp are dying. if thats not an option id do small water changes everyday!! shrimps r sensitive to water conditions. and always use a declorinater.


----------



## David Ca1226 (Aug 21, 2011)

What I do is I leave the water out for twenty-four hours. Is
this sufficient?


----------



## Amelia26 (Aug 6, 2011)

i hear you can do that but me personally i would use declorinator. just for my peace of mind. someone else hear maybe able to give you a better answer.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Chlorine disapates after 24 hours, as it turns into a gas. Chloramine on the other hand does not and this is why you should add water conditioner. Oh, and a larger tank would be better. Do you have a heater? Guppies are tropical.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

another reason why people lose shrimp is that when they change the water they don't let the water run for a couple of minutes before putting it in the tank or a container...many shrimp are extremely sensitive to copper..if you have copper pipes , copper can leech out into the water and into the tanks.
a 1 gallon tank is a bit small to put much in...and most species of tropical fish need warmth..they also need filtration and aeration..aqnd a proper diet.


----------



## Amelia26 (Aug 6, 2011)

( loha stated) * that means filtration, aeration and proper diet* 

in other word do not feed frog food or u will get in trouble!!! LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dracothebichir (Aug 13, 2011)

lose the shrimp keep the guppy change water every four days


----------

